# gold in solution lost on how to recover



## yusuf1986 (May 31, 2015)

I had some gold particles and decided to see if there were any, I added 2 ounces of iron sulfate and lo and behold there were some yellow sludge. Acting as if I remember anything from gen chem I added HCL and finally lost the sludge. Now I have this green solution and don't know what to do since there is sulfuric acid in there. Don't even know where to start. Wasn't the hcl suppose to take everything except for the yellow sludge?


----------



## Geo (May 31, 2015)

Not if the yellow sludge was iron oxide.


----------



## Geo (May 31, 2015)

You should study more.


----------



## bswartzwelder (May 31, 2015)

One test is worth a thousand expert opinions. STANNOUS CHLORIDE! Just a drop of stannous chloride will tell you if there was ever any gold in the solution. 

I am amazed at how many times people think there is gold without ever testing for it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 31, 2015)

Lots of different non-gold metal solutions/sludges are yellow. Iron is one of these.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 1, 2015)

It seems you added solid ferrous sulphate, however you "corrected"
by adding HCl. Hence the gold content is negligible, if any


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone know if I should be worried about the order of reaction given that there are two strong acids in the solution 
(sulfuric acid) when adding the tin chloride

Should be getting some in 3 or 4 days. The gold flakes that were there 2 days ago have dissolved. Never seen anything like this before. This can't be colloids because FeSO4 was added but I could be wrong


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2015)

yusuf1986 said:


> Anyone know if I should be worried about the order of reaction given that there are two strong acids in the solution
> (sulfuric acid and hcl) when adding the tin chloride
> 
> Should be getting some in 3 or 4 days. The gold flakes that were there 2 days ago have dissolved. Never seen anything like this before. This can't be colloids because FeSO4 was added but I could be wrong


What was the source of these "gold flakes"? How do you know they were really gold?


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 1, 2015)

Geo, there are several variables involved when recovering gold. It's not like one method works for all, simply looking into research gate will show you some things that will blow your mind.


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 1, 2015)

Never mind will add more hcl dropwise


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 1, 2015)

yusuf1986 said:


> Geo, there are several variables involved when recovering gold. It's not like one method works for all, simply looking into research gate will show you some things that will blow your mind.



I am pretty sure there is not much to read about "recovering gold" that will blow Geo's mind. :lol: 

Somewhat bored to say this another time, but download and read Hoke and all the basics on the forum....it might blow your mind.


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll read it this weekend, cross my heart and.....
seriously i'll read it....i should read it now being how bad the weather is but gotta do some homework...maybe i'll get a part time job when i finish this expensive education


----------



## Geo (Jun 1, 2015)

You should have some idea of what to expect when you add stuff together. If you are expecting gold solution to look like yellow mud, you should study more. There are any number of things I could point out and say, "if you had studied better, you would know what to expect" but I'm not going to do that. It's easier to just say you need to study more and leave it at that.


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 2, 2015)

https://books.google.com/books?id=peIOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA799&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U1XqsGL1rKFRu65U6TMmfSGaFP8fA&ci=121%2C172%2C752%2C1223&edge=0


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 2, 2015)

yusuf1986 said:


> https://books.google.com/books?id=peIOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA799&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U1XqsGL1rKFRu65U6TMmfSGaFP8fA&ci=121%2C172%2C752%2C1223&edge=0


I only get "Image not available" when I click the link.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 3, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> yusuf1986 said:
> 
> 
> > https://books.google.com/books?id=peIOAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA799&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U1XqsGL1rKFRu65U6TMmfSGaFP8fA&ci=121%2C172%2C752%2C1223&edge=0
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 3, 2015)

Not for me. Maybe it can only be opened if you use a US proxy server due to some copyright things.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 3, 2015)

Opens for me.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2015)

This is the google books page from the link.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 3, 2015)

Still got my mind left, yusuf1986... was this the research that would blow my mind? It's common knowledge that there is more than one way to dissolve gold.

Thanks Jimdoc for providing the image.

Göran


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just posted the answer to my question after hours of looking for the answer. Not really looking to blow anyone's mind. Just waiting on the tin chloride. Will post some pics later on in the week.......


----------



## kurtak (Jun 4, 2015)

yusuf1986 said:


> Geo, there are several variables involved when recovering gold. It's not like one method works for all, simply looking into research gate will show you some things that will blow your mind.



You have it backwards here --- what Geo knows about the recovery &/or refining of gold would most likely blow YOUR mind - he has been an "active" member of this forum for more then 4 years --- trust me when I say you have a loooong way to go (research/study to do) before you catch up to what he knows about it

Kurt


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jun 4, 2015)

I would not hesitate to say that it would take decades for any one person to learn what GSP, Geo, Butcher, Harold_V, Irons, Lou, Solar Plasm and a host of others have taught on this forum. Many of these people have spent most of their lifetimes in this business and the experience they have shared freely with the rest of us cannot be quickly learned.

Edited to add Geo to the list of names. Don't know how I inadvertently missed him. Sorry, Geo. It was not on purpose.


----------



## yusuf1986 (Jun 13, 2015)

That was a complete failure folks, I bought the tin chloride and there was no gold in the solution. The solution came out a cool baby blue color but nothing. I think that I just had iron inside of the solution. I do want to know though, where did the gold flakes in the solution go? I was think tin chloride will make the gold drop to the floor. Any how, whatever is in there doesn't seem to be gold. I appreciate all the information folks.


----------



## lanfear (Jun 13, 2015)

If you just tried to drop your gold out of solution with SnCl2 you made a mistake. 
If there was any gold present it is now suspended in your solution as colloidal gold.
You need to study before acting mate. That's the only way you are going to be successful in this venture.

Jon


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 14, 2015)

What gold flakes? What was source of this material?


----------

